# How is my logo?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

What do you all think of my logo, does it need any changes?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like it, the only thing I might change would be either just have one goat or have the goats facing inwards, towards each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree that you may want to have just one goat. Very nice though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like it. I think I would just put one goat in the middle or maybe both goats facing the same direction, but overlapping and different colors.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks nice! I like the mountains, and the symmetry. 

If I were to change anything, and this is probably just my personal preference, but I would make the "Black Bear Stables" larger and align it horizontally to fill up the empty space in the center of the circle, between the two goats. And I would probably add a little black bear someplace.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

I love it! how do you make those? That is very good!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

You all had some great suggestions! I made some different ones, but now I can't decide! Please help me  Please tell me which one you like best. Thanks!!

The first is the original.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh, and the pink was just for fun


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I like 2 and 5 the best! :thumb:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like 2 best


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

the one goat looks the best

The two facing away (rump to rump) at a distance (say on truck door) doesn't look like goats, weird illusion to my eyes

and the 2 facing are way to symmetrical for me

Maybe if the left facing each other goat; have it's head down, that might work 1 up and 1 down

my .02


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

This one is my favorite, I just did it today, what do you think? Also, do you think the second one would look good on a banner??


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with the others, 2 and 5 are best.

Also, just IMO, I don't really like the does with the mammary systems. Something about the way they are made just rubs me the wrong way, and ruins the nice, clean look.

I do love the last one!!  It would look great as a banner.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree with Ariella about the udder 

Previous page: I like #5 the best but the font on #6 the best. This page: #2 the best


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree with about the udders, I left udders off the goats on my logo because it doesn't look as clean and it's hard to get them looking just right.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

What about this one?? Is it to busy? Thanks for all of yall's input!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Dairy_goat said:


> What about this one?? Is it to busy? Thanks for all of yall's input!


Personally I would have it say American and French alpines ;-)

That also leads me to think of two different goat shapes, is it possible to change one of the goat just a little to visually show 2 different breeds(although they are very similar?)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love 2!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Bansil said:


> Personally I would have it say American and French alpines ;-)


LOL! See, I personally think that French and American Alpines flows better. But, each to their own! 

As for the different breed types, PB and AM Alpines are pretty much identical in type and build. Unless the animal was out of breed character, it shouldn't look any different than the classic French doe/buck/kid.
Just MHO.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I really like the logo. The only thing is, and it may be just me, but I think the lettering will be a bit hard to read if you go any smaller than the logo size you have now. The French and American alphine part that is, the farm name stands out nicely with the yellow background.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

I find it very nice and like how it blends with the yellow background.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I know I am digging this thread up again, but the more I look at my logo the less I like it(It is to mess and has to much color).  I really like the new one that I came up with. Please let me know if you like it or if you think what changes I could do to make it look better. Thanks!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Let me enlarge it.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like it, looks good to me!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks MoonShadow! I believe that this will be my new logo instead of the last one.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Dairy_goat said:


> Thanks MoonShadow! I believe that this will be my new logo instead of the last one.


Your welcome, I like how clean it looks.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

The silhouettes are pretty! 
I have a one question:
Is your farm "Black Bear Dairy Goats Stables" or "Black Bear Stables" and you have dairy goats?
I apologize for being picky, but my mama raised me to critique everything I read and its a total curse. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks good! I think the only thing I might take out is the bear silhouette....but either way it's very nice


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dairy_goat said:


> What about this one?? Is it to busy? Thanks for all of yall's input!


I really liked the last one you had posted with color. I like the "fun" look, the colored mountains, and little grass patches. You could have both goats standing towards each other, but have one with it's head down, like it's grazing.

But, whatever you pick, will grow on you after a while and be perfect!!

 Stacy


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

thegoatmama said:


> The silhouettes are pretty!
> I have a one question:
> Is your farm "Black Bear Dairy Goats Stables" or "Black Bear Stables" and you have dairy goats?
> I apologize for being picky, but my mama raised me to critique everything I read and its a total curse. :lol:


 I never really thought of that! Thanks for pointing that out! It is Black Bear Stables. I thought by placing the dairy goat lettering beside the silhouette that it would just be a side note. Should i make the dairy goat lettering a little small to let everyone that it isnt included in the farm name? I think I will leave it though.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like it. But to be picky...your dots and "goats" should be moved a little to the right so they're not touching the leg


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

At the beginning of the post you had a logo that had an alpine with an udder. 

I like to see an udder on dairy goat logos. Just a personal preference though. 

It took me about 500 times before I found one I liked. I was obsessed with making a logo forever and then couldn't settle on one.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ yes, I though about the udder too. Definitely need that


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Dairy_goat said:


> I never really thought of that! Thanks for pointing that out! It is Black Bear Stables. I thought by placing the dairy goat lettering beside the silhouette that it would just be a side note. Should i make the dairy goat lettering a little small to let everyone that it isnt included in the farm name? I think I will leave it though.


I agree, there's no need to take it out.
Smaller would work, maybe a different font?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It's very, very hard to get the udder right, so I left it off of mine.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That makes sense. For the record, I do like the one on the first page where the udders are a different color than the does. I think that's a really nice touch. :thumbup:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry - I also am a picky person. The term "stables" to me means horses, not goats - but maybe that's because I bred Clydesdales....... if I were searching I wouldn't use that in my search term....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, I changed my mind. I went back and looked at the ones with udders and they do look funny


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Goat blessings- I was going to name it black bear farm-but someone already had the website! lol I had to make do!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> Sorry - I also am a picky person. The term "stables" to me means horses, not goats - but maybe that's because I bred Clydesdales....... if I were searching I wouldn't use that in my search term....


:lol: you got a point there. Hi fellow picky person! :hi5:



Dairy_goat said:


> Goat blessings- I was going to name it black bear farm-but someone already had the website! lol I had to make do!


Such is life. My first three or four choices for my farm were taken so I'm still trying to figure out a good one. :book:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I have had the name Black Bear Stables for about seven year. I now have goat tattoos ids to go with the name. I don't even have a horse stable(I have horses though!) ; but I can always dream! :stars:

Anyhow stables has more of a ring to it than farm, but I feel that people expect a horse stable when they come to my farm, all I have is an old two story livestock barn. *sigh*


----------



## SamanthaB (Nov 15, 2013)

It's very nice, the colors in back (although they're a just a representation of the landscape) fit well together; they stand out, but not to the extent that it would bother the eyes... I wouldn't recommend using the pink logo's at all, it makes the logo look childish and the pink tones just don't contrast very well with the image. Not only that but it wouldn't look very good on your website which depicts a very serene, old fashioned kind of impression.
If it were my choice I would only put in one goat facing the right side, but I would re-size her so she fills up more of the logo space. I would also keep the original font because it looks more unique and engaging, and fits in with the aesthetics of your website.


----------

